# sand driving - all your questions answered here



## hpierce301 (Jan 24, 2011)

well maybe not all of them, but it's a long read and lots of good tips. none about fishing though.

http://www.expeditionportal.com/forum/threads/63335-Expeditionary-Sandbook-Don-t-Do-Stupid-Things


----------



## scavengerj (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks for the link hp!
A very nice read with a lot of good info and tips.
Definitely ordering two sets of the Maxtrax!


----------

